# Lawnboy Rider Value



## Shipman1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi all
I came across an GT18H Lawnboy riding mower. Has an 18 Kohler Magnum in it and has hyraulics. I have never seen one of these before. was wondering if I found a rare or unusual machine.


----------

